# Damasko DA36 vs DA46? Which and why?



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Looking for input from owners - does the overall diameter of the DA46 make it look bigger? Does the dial on the DA36 look any bigger due to the lack of a timing bezel?


----------



## tiktiktiktik (Dec 7, 2019)

I started with a similar question, tossing up between the DC66 and DC56 - and came to the conclusion that the 66 was going to be too big/busy for me.

Now I am starting to think that maybe I dont need the chrono at all...

DA3X vs DA4X is on my mind also. The simplicity of the DA3X appeals to me though I also hear that the damasko bezel is something else so would be a shame to miss out on that.

Looking forward to peoples input.


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

I have a DA36 on MN strap. I love it and it's the perfect size.

I also had a DA45 with a 1-11 bezel. It was too big for me and rarely used the bezel function.

Size 6.75" wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't have a DA36, just a DA 44. so can't comment on how big the 36 looks. If you think you might use a bezel go for it. Then you have to decide do you want hour or minute markers on the bezel.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't own a Damasko but personally I like the one with timing bezel.


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

It's really a personal preference thing. I love the looks of all of them, but I've grown accustomed to larger watches. For me, the DA3x seems just a bit too small. But, that's just me. I have a 7.5" wrist.

On a side note, I remember the first time I heard of a 40mm watch. I was into vintage Omega's at the time and could not imagine how anyone could wear a watch that big. I ended up buying a 40mm Fortis Flieger and have not looked back.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I debated this when choosing a Damasko too and talked about it quite a bit with Greg at Watchmann. I went with a DA44. The bezel doesn't add much height but does add a tiny bit more width due to the bezel teeth. I don't feel like it makes it look any bigger, but I do think it makes the watch more visually interesting, and lets face it, Damaskos can use a bit of that. The bidirectional bezel is fantastic and I use mine quite often, even with it being the 1-11 version.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

sf16 said:


> I have a DA36 on MN strap. I love it and it's the perfect size.
> 
> I also had a DA45 with a 1-11 bezel. It was too big for me and rarely used the bezel function.
> 
> ...


It looks like they both have the same 40 mm case size? I bought a used DA46 and I am patiently waiting for it to arrive. I really wanted a white dial with orange accents, but for the price I will try this used one.


----------



## Kaito Takaki (May 15, 2018)

I chose DA36 over DA46 because I personally don't want the black bezel insert to interfere with the tone of the ice-hardening steel


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

thedonn007 said:


> It looks like they both have the same 40 mm case size? I bought a used DA46 and I am patiently waiting for it to arrive. I really wanted a white dial with orange accents, but for the price I will try this used one.


Yes, the DA3x and DA4x models use the same 40mmx48mmx20mm case.


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

Never asked that question - it was always the bezel version for the utility of timing. I like watches without a rotating bezel, but find myself taking them off in preference for the timing bezel before an entire day goes by!

So it is a personal thing. I can't remember the time on a watch to save my life but, if there's a marker, I'm good to go.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a DA46 and have handled DA3Xs. I think the DA4Xs have much more wrist presence because of the bezel. I love their look. If you prefer a bit more subdued look, DA3Xs makes sense.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

I used to have a DH1.0 (Similar to DA46), the bezel makes a difference as it gives the watch more presence (The watch wears small, very comfortable).


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

kit7 said:


> I don't have a DA36, just a DA 44. so can't comment on how big the 36 looks. If you think you might use a bezel go for it. Then you have to decide do you want hour or minute markers on the bezel.


This is similar to my situation, as I have the DA45 with 12-hour bezel, but have never handled a DA3x series. For me, the bezel is an important functional tool & I have other non-bezeled flieger/field watches, so I never even considered the DA35.

IMHO, the size difference is a bit of a wash, as the bezel adds a tiny bit to the physical diameter of the watch's face, but at the same time, the bezel visually "shrinks"/deemphasizes the dial. If too much "busyness" is an important consideration for OP, I would suggest a DA44 since it lacks numerals on the dial, though he would have to accept the red color scheme.


----------



## brothertime (Feb 23, 2017)

My guess is that the bezel on the 46 will create a little more presence and sense of space. Keep in mind that this is a 40mm watch where the dial is optimized for quick legibility, so the numerals are prominent. The 36 is considered a regular size in its class, and the 46 is a little smaller than avg for a dive watch, but the reality is they’re the same size, and an ideal size for me. Until you have it in hand, you won’t know if the proportions work for you or not. I went with the 36, and every once in a while I think it would look nice with a bezel, but I prefer the lower profile and tool watch aesthetic of the 36. Dive bezels look nice, but if you don’t use/need them, they get caught on things and it sometimes annoys me when I find them out of position.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Hope this helps.


----------



## DaveXS (Aug 21, 2019)

Buellrider said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 14734613
> 
> ...


If what you're suggesting is get both, I agree.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Buellrider said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 14734613
> 
> ...


Sweet pair!
Are the bracelets interchangeable? One of the youtube videos suggested that 3 and 4 use different endlinks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sweet pair!
> Are the bracelets interchangeable? One of the youtube videos suggested that 3 and 4 use different endlinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, it was interchangeable on these two watches. Cannot say that it would true in all cases though.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Late reply but the DA46 just arrived. They wear very similarly, IMO, and not much difference in perceived weight or height on the wrist. The bezel may make the dial appear smaller on the 46 but that's about it.

A preference for a bezel or not is the only criteria that should be a factor in a decision between the two. As I'm trying to reduce the size of my collection, I'll likely keep the 46 as it's more versatile for me as an every day wearer. Although I'm tempted to keep both, ha.

The bracelet from the 36, purchased in Jan 2017, does fit the 46 that was bought in July 2019. I'm not sure of their manufacturing dates.


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Thank you for the great pics and information - how do you like the bracelet, particularly the fit and the clasp?


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

I would tend to DA36, if you like simpler watches. Bezel (just IMO) makes the watch much more busy. As for DA36, it is amazing.
- The case is very simple and well balanced. Size and thickness of lugs and crown guards are just right. Crown feels very balanced and rightsized as well. I would say that it is very enjoyable and I would feel that bezel would disturb it. Dont be biased with my opinion, to be honest I didnt have a Damasko with a bezel in my hands before. One think I would improve is thickness of the case. -1 or 2mm would be just right. I have Sinn 856 to compare and I like it much better.
- As the watch is a modern interpretation and pulls from flieger I would again go without bezel as (IMO) it simply doesn't match and makes it more like mission timer. Again it depends on your taste and what you really want. Is it a flieger?
- Overall I think both watches are beautiful. Toolish dial, yellow second hand, crosshair, blue glow of AR makes it really interesting and catches the eye. You cannot go wrong with either, if you are into this look.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Currently have a DA47.......have owned a DA36, DC57 and dsub1.......and flirting with rebuying the 36!......not something I do much, but the 36 is a great watch, and will make a great partner for my 47!


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

That DA47 looks great, nice contrast between the black and white. Do you think it would be small on my 8 inch wrist?


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Both great choices but the DA36 is a classic, and for me remains THE Damasko. Have had one in my collection since shortly after they came out and will always have one going forward. Perfect size and dimensions, unmatched legibility, superb build quality and great time-keeping even after all these years. But, of course, no bezel.


----------



## ljwn (Mar 31, 2020)

Are you satisfied with the bracelet? I am considering which one to choose, metal or leather...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

ljwn said:


> Are you satisfied with the bracelet? I am considering which one to choose, metal or leather...


Please do a search here, literally hundreds of posts/threads on the bracelet.

For your convenience, here are just two

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-bracelet-quality-4588689-post44723837.html#post44723837
https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-bracelet-quality-4588689-post44723837.html#post44723837


----------



## drkien (Apr 1, 2020)

I have the da36 and it's really looking good on my 6.75 wrist.


----------



## Greg H. (Feb 23, 2006)

All of this really has me thinking more about a DA363! I have been shopping (online) for a few weeks, and I am all over the place regarding Damasko. 
The 363 is a 42mm DA36 for all practical purposes. Really like the yellow seconds hand! Most of my current collection is about 42mm. My Oxy is a 40mm. Having considered the DS 30 Yellow; I like it except, I would like it better if the date wasn't yellow. I like the DA4x series. I don't need the bezel. The DA34 is great! Lot of red, though! Love the dial! The white dial variant (glow in the dark) is cool! Just not sure.... About the fully lumed dial. Ha!! What fun!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Greg H. said:


> All of this really has me thinking more about a DA363! I have been shopping (online) for a few weeks, and I am all over the place regarding Damasko.
> The 363 is a 42mm DA36 for all practical purposes. Really like the yellow seconds hand! Most of my current collection is about 42mm. My Oxy is a 40mm. Having considered the DS 30 Yellow; I like it except, I would like it better if the date wasn't yellow. I like the DA4x series. I don't need the bezel. The DA34 is great! Lot of red, though! Love the dial! The white dial variant (glow in the dark) is cool! Just not sure.... About the fully lumed dial. Ha!! What fun!


You can special order a DS30Y with white date.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg H. (Feb 23, 2006)

Rice and Gravy said:


> You can special order a DS30Y with white date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I did mention that to Greg at Watchmann awhile back. He said that it could take months with the way everything is in the world right now. But.... The way I'm going with this, it might be months before I make up my mind! Lol!! Never has choosing a $200 Seiko been so difficult.


----------



## endo85 (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi DaveXS, thanks for this post and photos as I’m making a decision on the DA3X/4X. How do the two compare on the wrist? Although the specs show the bezel adds just over a mm to the overall diameter I could imagine it wears larger?

Thanks.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

endo85 said:


> Hi DaveXS, thanks for this post and photos as I'm making a decision on the DA3X/4X. How do the two compare on the wrist? Although the specs show the bezel adds just over a mm to the overall diameter I could imagine it wears larger?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it wears larger. Completely different visual appearance.


----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks great on that nato. I think a Damasko will be my next purchase.


----------

